# Memo for 3BLD



## c4cuber (Sep 8, 2014)

I was curious about the pro BLDiers on where they put their memo for 3bld? Any tips for improving 3bld memo?


----------



## A Leman (Sep 8, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> I was curious about the pro BLDiers on where they put their memo for 3bld?



It seems like some really fast people only need an audio loop and sometimes an image or 2 to remember the images and don't need to put their memo anywhere. I use 2 images/location for edges and audio corners. It is very common for people to remind me that it is a bad method and I should stop using locations for 3BLD. They are right too so I would say that you don't need to put it anywhere. 

I may have misread your question. If you want some ideas about how to make locations/journey's for MBLD, then I may have some insight since I have been making many new journey's recently and have been getting better at the process.



c4cuber said:


> Any tips for improving 3bld memo?



I have never been really good at 3BLD. Some general things can help though like

1. Practicing tracing only. This was an idea from Aron Puddy-Mathew. Basically, time how long it takes you to look at all of the pieces without memorizing. 
2. If you use one one word for each letter pair, then drill them until you can recite them quickly.
3. Force yourself to memo in a certain time, even if your accuracy becomes VERY low.
4. Train memo in an event that requires more memorization i.e. 5BLD/MBLD 
5. Practice

Hopefully, some other people can give you solid advice. You're at about the speed where you will need to create most of the improvements on your own since no one at your speed will have a memo method that perfectly matches yours.


----------



## c4cuber (Sep 9, 2014)

i have been using letter pair objects from the beginning. so i think i should recite my memo system and then get back to solving. one more thing, i sometimes find difficulties joining or connecting the letter pairs . if that happens , i almost ruin my solve because i can't visualize my image and so forget it.any solution to that?


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't really "put my memo" somewhere in 3bld. I just make words from 2 letters for edges and try to make those words even loosely make some sort of sentence or story. This isn't always happening tough. Sometimes it's just pretty much random words but there will be only 5-7 words/solve to remember so no loci/journey method is really needed. And for corners I just use audio loop.


----------



## A Leman (Sep 9, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> i have been using letter pair objects from the beginning. so i think i should recite my memo system and then get back to solving. one more thing, i sometimes find difficulties joining or connecting the letter pairs . if that happens , i almost ruin my solve because i can't visualize my image and so forget it.any solution to that?



There are a few things you can try to make that better

You could keep a notebook at the desk where you practice BLD and write down the Bad letterpairs as you get them and change them to something better. An example of a bad pair would be "pavement". I used to use a piece of road. It's not very interesting, active, or memorable. I changed the image for pavement into a road roller that can flatten the next image or be operated by the previous image. Someone else told me that they turned pavement into a fissure earthquake that splits open the location. Those are more interactive visualizations for the same word.

I sometimes use 1st person to make it memorable. For example, [DT DC] is Dart Dice. I would be throwing darts at the dice and using the dots on the dice as a target. If I tried to think of it in 3rd person, then it would just be 2 objects stuck to each other and I would probably forget it. 

You can associate objects with the people in your list. For example, Muhammad Ali could be associated with boxing gloves. 

You could also make a Person-Action list where both letterpairs intereact easily and the actions can be based on objects so you can visualize the action. For example, TD could be a friend named Todd running on a Treadmill. And GO could be Goku using Kamehameha. When you get something like [GO TD] it would be Goku running on a treadmill. A benefit of a PA list like this is that you will never mix up the order of images and you don't need to link left to right. 

You certainly don't need something like PA though. You just need a way for all of your images to interact. For example, an Alligator will always bite the next image.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 9, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> i have been using letter pair objects from the beginning. so i think i should recite my memo system and then get back to solving. one more thing, i sometimes find difficulties joining or connecting the letter pairs . if that happens , i almost ruin my solve because i can't visualize my image and so forget it.any solution to that?



If you forget an image in a solve once, rescramble your cube after the solve and write down the image you forgot by retracing the memo. If you forget the same image in a future solve, then consider replacing it with something else. If you forget the same image three times, then definitely replace it without any other consideration.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Sep 21, 2017)

I audio my edges and sometimes confuse with the letter pairs that sound alike.
What can I do?


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 21, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> I audio my edges and sometimes confuse with the letter pairs that sound alike.
> What can I do?


You can substitute difficult letters for unused ones or other sounds. I use CH for C, TH for Q and SH for X. All 4 of those letters can be confused in English. Also, try to always use fixed vowel sounds. Pay attention to where you make mistakes so you know what to focus on in later memos.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 29, 2018)

Letter pairs is a good system , but it can get you down only till 10-11 seconds ,
below that you can try audio memo , which takes a ton of solves to get sorted out, and comfortable in.

The best is to graduate from the letter pair system , and go to PAO or more advanced systems.


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Jul 29, 2018)

What 


abunickabhi said:


> Letter pairs is a good system , but it can get you down only till 10-11 seconds ,
> below that you can try audio memo , which takes a ton of solves to get sorted out, and comfortable in.
> 
> The best is to graduate from the letter pair system , and go to PAO or more advanced systems.


What's is PAO? & what are the most advanced method for memo?


----------



## Jacck (Jul 29, 2018)

PAO = Person Action Object

you'll have to have or create a letter-pair for each of them, so you can memo 6 pieces in one "thing".

for example: MJ EA UW = Michael Jordan EAts UnderWear

problem: you'll need 24*23=552 persons, 552 actions and 552 objects


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 29, 2018)

Nice bump  

Quick questions. Is using 1 word per letter any good? Just currently trying to get sub 7 ish. 

Example:
DG BH

Duncan gets books heavy.


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 29, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Is using 1 word per letter any good?


It seems easier at first but is inferior in about every way.
Once you use other methods than OP, it get's really important to know which letter is 1st/2nd and letter pairs work better with that than single letters


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 30, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Nice bump
> 
> Quick questions. Is using 1 word per letter any good? Just currently trying to get sub 7 ish.
> 
> ...


For DGBH , in an MBLD attempt,
I remember a single memory element , "Dagh baagh" (see the clouds) translated in Marathi , (which I know).

Other wise , in a casual 3BLD solve , it will encoded as Dog Barking (Person action)
And if you are wondering for DG BK , it is a Dog book
and DG BR , is a weird Dog breed , so there is no confusion between DGBH , DGBR and DGBK.

But the simplest thing to visualize still remains, "Dagh baagh" (see the clouds)... (If you are non-Marathi , it may not be easiest combination for you)


----------

